# rainbow unit



## rooster2000 (Oct 9, 2008)

does anybody on here have the directions to get to the rainbow unit i have been there but it has been a long time and would like to check it out any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Umm.. yeah, I think this would do you ok. 

take 12th street in ogden west till you get to S. 5900 W. then you take that 5900 north, I believe until you get to W. 1900 N. and that should run you right into the unit. but once you get out there, good luck trying to find some water.. its a good walk in any direction to even find some water, let alone birds. let us know how you do


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Anywhere around the avenues or Sugarhouse would put you right in the middle of the "rainbow", but maybe that's not the "unit" you're after.


----------



## utmarshman (Nov 7, 2007)

instead of takeing 5900 w take 6700 w follow all the way to parking lott


----------



## rooster2000 (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

utmarshman said:


> instead of takeing 5900 w take 6700 w follow all the way to parking lott


I learned something new today


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

utmarshman said:


> instead of takeing 5900 w take 6700 w follow all the way to parking lott


turn north on 6700w I had'nt been out for several years . You used to have to walk along ways now they let you drive out west . still need to know were the water is . when the swans come in you'll see people drive up and down the road waiting for a flock to fly over.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Went out there the past two nights. There is plenty of water if you know the right direction to head in :lol: Both nights were decent hunts. Thursday finished with 3 mallards, 1 pintail, 1 teal. Friday ended up with 5 mallards.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

impressive. that is better than most so far this year


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

I myself was a little amazed that the birds were in there like they were. But since i posted this we'll see how many people decide to head out there this week. Its ok though i don't mind sharing a little success with everyone. Just don't come park your spread too close to me when you get there!


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

Next time save some hassle, and give GPS coordinates! Got to love the internet :x 10Tenner


----------

